# Ian 'Red' Dixon, P&O Asst. Purser



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Trying to locate Ian 'Red' Dixon, P&O Asst. Purser in the 1960's.


----------



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Case closed. Just learned that 'Red' is deceased.


----------

